# Schwinn Typhoon



## Connor (Oct 25, 2016)

I've been spectacle about posting this one. It's got such a crazy story, it's kind of hard to believe. It's my dad's all original 1972 Schwinn typhoon. Your probably thinking right now that there is no way it is all original. That's exactly what I thought when I heard about it. The story is, the original owner thought it was way to nice to ride. So, he decided to keep it on his porch and just admire it. The man my dad bought it from thought the same thing when he bought it. So, he just kept it in his garage in Maine and when my dad bought it he decided to do the same thing. I know it's hard to believe, you'll just have to trust me on this one.
-Connor


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Really nice bike! LOVE the color.


----------



## Connor (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## phantom (Oct 25, 2016)

I would probably just admire that one as well.....beautiful MW


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 25, 2016)

One couldn't ask for a better example. That is nice!


----------



## Connor (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## BKM (Oct 28, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 29, 2016)

I'd be tempted to do the same!! Either the og owner or the Schwinn dealer added the ww's.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 29, 2016)

Great looking bike you have


----------



## Connor (Oct 29, 2016)

They look pretty original.
-Connor


----------



## Connor (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks! I didn't see your message. 


schwinnguyinohio said:


> Great looking bike you have




I meant, the tires look pretty original.


Adamtinkerer said:


> I'd be tempted to do the same!! Either the og owner or the Schwinn dealer added the ww's.


----------



## Awhipple (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 18, 2016)

You could pretend your Ferris Bueller but instead of driving a Ferrari you could take the Typhoon out for a spin.


----------



## Connor (Nov 18, 2016)

SHO2010 said:


> You could pretend your Ferris Bueller but instead of driving a Ferrari you could take the Typhoon out for a spin.



Lol
-Connor


----------



## REC (Dec 11, 2016)

Very nice. I have a sibling to it, but its had the crap ridden out of it. (and it shows!) Mine isn't ripe either.
REC


----------



## runningbarre (Dec 12, 2016)

what a looker!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 18, 2016)

superb!!


----------



## Cadorino (Jan 23, 2017)

I thought my 62 Corvette was in good shape... love that color.

Nice


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 24, 2017)

That's one really clean campus green Typhoon. Hard to find one that nice and OG. Had a 71 but wasn't anywhere near that nice. These middleweights ride so nice.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 24, 2017)

Love the simplicity of a typhoon.


----------



## Clark58mx (Feb 11, 2017)

Love those kind of bikes. I really appreciate someone that takes care of there items. Here is a cool typhoon I picked up today.


----------



## Scribble (Feb 21, 2017)

That's one clean ride.


----------

